# 4 , 6 or 8 penny nail for nail guns



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

I see many different air naiilers listed as 23 degree or 30 dgree etc but they dont say what nail size they use as far as the penny rateing goes. so if I want a 4 penny or 6 penny or 8 penny nail , which one do I use?


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

Finish nails are in wire gauge and framing nails are in penny size. The degree is just the slant of the nails in the cartridge. Most framing guns will shoot 16 and 8 penny nails. The gauge of nail is how many set side by side will make up an inch.


----------



## mveach (Nov 16, 2011)

http://www.onlineconversion.com/finishing_nails.htm

hope this helps


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Bob thanks for that info about the gauge being how many nails make an inch. Not sure if thats common knowledge I just didn't know or if its a special fact, but thanks for sharing.


----------

